# Timbrens on a Cherokee, now what plow to get?



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey fellas- I decided to get Timbrens on my '99 Cherokee, and I will install them next spring. I have a Hiniker dealer within 5 miles of my house, which is the closest dealer of any kind of snowplow. I really would like to go with a Hiniker Full-Trip Poly snowplow. It has a grand total of 449 lbs. of removable weight. Is this a lot for a Jeep Cherokee? I looked at Sno-Way, but the closest dealer is over 50 miles away, Blizzard dealer is over 45 miles away, Western dealer is over 40 miles away, Curtis is too far away, Fisher and Meyer dealer is about 30 miles away. I looked at the Meyer TM 6.5', which they recommend for the Cherokee, and the plow weighs 443 lbs complete, but I have not always heard great things about Meyer plows. The dealer also services BOSS plows, so I have also thought about the 7' Sport Duty, which weighs only 410 lbs. I think with the Timbrens I would be ok, but I may be wrong. Even though Hiniker and BOSS don't list Cherokee on plow mounts available for the plows, can I still put one of those plows on my Cherokee? I know it seems like I have been asking a lot of questions lately about my Cherokee on this site, but I want to make the right choice. All of your help has been very much appreciated. 

*So these are the brands I have ruled out because of dealer distance:
Sno-Way, Curtis, Western
*And I don't want a SnowBear or Snowsport
*These are the brands I would like to go with because of closeness of dealer:
Hiniker, BOSS, but I would also consider Meyer or Fisher if it came down to it


----------



## swa136 (Oct 5, 2006)

Most of the problems with Meyer plows are people using the non-commercial series in a commercial way! BUT if the Fisher & Meyer dealer were both 30 miles from me, I'd go with the Fisher as it is a far superior plow. Just my two cents. Good luck with whatever you decide on.:salute:


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, I would probably plow 30 driveways or so, thus I need a good plow.


----------



## jeeps rule (Dec 24, 2007)

I have a 7'-6" Meyer on my 96 Cherokee with out any problems, E47 pump and a custom made mount. Like others have said on plowsite, slow and steady and don't abuse your equipment.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

jeeps rule- have you done any beefing up of the front end of your Cherokee?


----------



## jeeps rule (Dec 24, 2007)

I have changed out the front coils with springs from a V8 zj (grand cherokee) and I usually carry 250 lbs of ballast in the rear, otherwise it is a stock cherokee. I took some pictures with my phone but haven't figured out how to download to the computer and post yet.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

Sure would like to see those pics! Looking to upgrade my '92 from a Snowbear.. 

On the Timbrens, how much to have them installed?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

jeeps rule;473842 said:


> I have a 7'-6" Meyer on my 96 Cherokee with out any problems, E47 pump and a custom made mount. Like others have said on plowsite, slow and steady and don't abuse your equipment.


Meyer doesn't make a 7.6, they make a 7.5 though.


----------



## jeeps rule (Dec 24, 2007)

bladescape2;477099 said:


> Meyer doesn't make a 7.6, they make a 7.5 though.


I didn't say my plow was a 7.6, I did say it is a 7'-6" (7ft 6 in.) Way back when I went to school I was taught that there is 12 inches in a foot and half of 12 would be 6 inches. This would be the same as 7.5 ft.:crying


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Timbrens are about $162 on their website, and I have a friend who could put them on for me, so it would probably cost about $200 tops for me.


----------



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

I have been using my 99 Cherokee for the last 3 years for all my driveways and I am very happy with it, I have the tm 6.5 with a E57 pump. Payed 3500 installed. I also bagged the front end and put aroud 500 pounds of weight in the back. I doint even start the 2500 hd anymore.


----------

